# Buying a camera. I need advice.



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

lionfish said:


> When did this become a photography site?


When OT became stale.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

dave 330i said:


> when ot became stale.


+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Lol! As if Nikon is any better?!?!
> 
> Is a D3000 better than a D300? What about a D5000, is that better or worse. Is a D60 even better cuz it's a lower number and D3 is the best? In that case, what about a D40? Wtf?
> 
> ...


I got an exchange student wanting to get into photography. So, the Canon EOS 1000D aka Rebel XS aka Kiss F, what ever it is called, is on sale at Frys for $400 with the 18-55mm kit lens. That is a great price! I had to steer him away from Nikon because equal equipment cost more.


----------

